# Question about roll-on oil made for a purpose..



## quirky_rikku (Jul 13, 2012)

I made an oil blend in a carrier oil specifically designed for a theraputic purpose. I plan on buying little roll-on containers I can start putting them in. For now It's just in a regular 1/2 ounce amber glass container with a lid and i just pour some on my fingers to rub on my temples..anyway...

I would just like ya'lls opinion on something..

I recently conjured up a lavender and peppermint essential oil blend(carried in grapeseed oil) that I was using to help with a migraine I was having. I have it in a tiny half-ounce glass container. It helped quite a bit to calm me down and make me concentrate less on my migraine, so I am happy with it..I plan on adding more oils for a calming/headache blend once I get some more (my oils are very limited, i have about 5) ..but anyway I was wondering..

Since it is the summer, what is your opinion on carrying the oil in maybe witchhazel or aloe vera? I don't want to use too much peppermint essential oil, since I know it can cause pretty bad skin irritation but it helps with the cooling effect. Or what about half grapeseed oil and half aloe or witchhazel? or half aloe and witchhazel, or would you not recommend putting essential oil in those liquids? I am kind of a novice.

I am proud of myself though because I had to go pick up more lavender oil and the guy who showed me where it was recommended a migraine balm they sold, and guess what it was made of? Lavender and peppermint oil. I was proud of myself that I was able to conjure up a remedy on the fly while i was struggling with a migraine and anxiety about having to go to work anyway even though the aura pretty much blinded me. I have been studying aromatherapy and herbal remedies quite a bit but hadn't actually done much with it...it was nice that the knowledge gained was rewarded..

anyway excited to hear your response, and any other tips from you other herbalists/aromatherapists out there would be appreciated ..possibly if any of you have made a migraine oil or balm for yourselves, share the blends 
(fyi i dont sell this stuff, i dont think one can sell something like this..)


----------



## Hazel (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your creation! You're right - you couldn't sell it as a product for therapeutic uses but you could sell it as roll on fragrance.

I really like witch hazel and you can buy it alcohol free in some stores if you'd prefer not to have alcohol in it. I've seen it in a few stores. I'd recommend you use some polysorbate 20 to mix the EOs into witch hazel to keep them evenly dispersed. However, polysorbate 80 would also work and it can also be used to solubize EOs in carrier oils. So, I'd recommend the 80 if you only want to buy one.

Also, fractionated coconut oil is lightweight and would work really well as a replacement oil for grapeseed. It's more resistant to rancidity and has a very long shelf life. I just thought I'd mention it.  :wink:


----------



## judymoody (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree with Hazel.  If it were me, I'd use the fractionated coconut oil as a carrier.  Simpler all around, especially if you prefer natural alternatives.


----------



## quirky_rikku (Jul 14, 2012)

I was mostly wondering if there was an alternative to using an oil in the summer since some people really dont like putting oil on their face when it's hot, and I was wondering what I could use to maybe give more of a cooling sensation besides adding more peppermint? LOL I only mentioned the selling thing because the girls at work all wanted to use it, and some of them even came back for another application. It was kind of neat.  A few were asking if they could buy it, and I said I didn't think I could sell it. Would I be able to call it a "calming balm" or something like that or does it still cross the line?

Thanks for the response! Now I guess fractionated coconut oil stays liquid or is that one of the things id have to make something like this into a balm?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2012)

As the alcohol evaporates from the skin, it might produce a cooling sensation but I'm not completely sure. I didn't really pay attention when I used it. The little bit of alcohol in witch hazel isn't going to be a problem unless someone has super sensitive skin. I have dry, sensitive skin and I used to use it as an astringent and I've used it in lotion recipes. Of course, witch hazel also is an astringent by itself without the addition of alcohol so there might be a cooling sensation from it. I don't remember. I can't test this because I used up the witch hazel and forgot to buy more when I was at the store. 

Fractionated coconut oil is liquid and will remain liquid. It's wonderful in massage oil blends and massage lotions because it's lightweight and doesn't stain. I don't know if "calming" would cross the line. You could name your essential oil blend something like "Serenity" or "Tranquility". That might be okay since a lot of people do name their fragrances for their products. 

As to selling, I'm a bit leery about it if you don't have a business license and liability insurance. However, I don't see anything wrong with asking people to cover the cost of the supplies with a little extra for your time. But technically, that is selling.   However, you also need testers for your product to determine if this is something you may want to turn into a business in the future. I don't sell so this is just my opinion. Hopefully, people who sell can give you advice about how to handle this issue.

BTW, here are some links to Thayer's alcohol free witch hazel Original, Lavender and Rose Petal if you haven't seen them in stores. It's a lot more expensive than Dickinson's witch hazel which is what I buy but it's something you might want to consider.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 15, 2012)

Witch Hazel is a good option.  If you start getting into Aloe Vera Extract you are going to have to use a preservative.  Fractionated Coconut Oil is really, really light as is Jojoba Oil.  Jojoba Oil is often used as a carrier for the more expensive oils like Sandalwood, Rose & Jasmine.  Jojoba is a good option because it so closely resembles human sebum so it is quickly absorbed.


----------

